# ***MAJOR SYSTEM FAILURE***



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

*MAJOR SYSTEM FAILURE ON NOVEMBER 21-22, 2008*Unfortunately we suffered a major system failure on the IBSGroup.org forums on November 21-22, 2008. As a result all of the postings and private messages created between March 23, 2008 to November 22, 2008 were lost. Additionally, if you registered after March 23, 2008 and before November 23, 2008 it will be necessary for you to register again. Please be sure to check your JUNK and SPAM folders for email from IBSGroup.org after registering in order to validate your membership. We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused you. Jeffrey Roberts, President and FounderIBS Self Help and Support Group ***********************I am posting this here in case anyone has the link to this forum bookmarked, and might miss this announcement on the main Forums page.


----------

